# [OT]: instruction set emulator per architettura 80x86

## babalinux

ciao,

qualcuno di voi conosce/ha utilizzato/sa dove trovare un instruction set emulator per la suddetta architettura, soprattutto 80386?

Ad esempio, qualcosa di molto simile a Spim.

Sviluppatori, smanettoni e studenti tutti se potete ... aiutate.

grazie grazie e grazie

baba

----------

## cerri

Può andare bochs? Nella mia ignoranza è la cosa piu' simile a quello che hai chiesto  :Neutral: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Può andare bochs? Nella mia ignoranza è la cosa piu' simile a quello che hai chiesto 

 

Ma bochs non è più simile a vmware, plex86 e compagnia? Non credo sia quello che intendeva babalinux (non è una domanda puramente retorica, semplicemente non sono sicuro che sia così. Come cosa interesserebbe abbastanza anche a me). Personalmente di emulatori per l'IS(A) x86 non ne conosco (mentre ce ne sono parecchi per altre architetture più esotiche), anche perchè con la diffusione di tali architetture costa meno procurarsi un esemplare reale  :Razz: 

Cmq se scopri qualcosa comunicacelo pure, a me interessa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## babalinux

ciao e grazie per aver risposto.

non so perche' ma ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco che sareste stati voi due a rispondere (e a dire il vero speravo in qualcosa da parte di fedeliallalinea...).

instruction set emulator:

  simula il funzionamento di una CPU con particolare architettura permettndo di eseguire codice assembly (sempre valido per la particolare architettura di cui sopra), fornendo in piu' informazioni sullo stato dei registri, sui dati, sullo stack, etc.

avete presente http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~larus/spim.html che si utilizza per l'assembly MIPS?

quelli che mi avete proposto voi sono veri e propri simulatori.

cheers, baba

----------

## shev

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avete presente http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~larus/spim.html che si utilizza per l'assembly MIPS?
> 
> quelli che mi avete proposto voi sono veri e propri simulatori.
> ...

 

Certo, sapevo di cosa parlavi e conosco già spim. Per questo chiedevo se bochs non era un equivalente di vmare e compagnia (quindi non adatto allo scopo), non avendolo mai usato non volevo dire "non va bene" e magari invece aveva qualche funzionalità che faceva al caso tuo.

L'interesse mio era sui nomi concreti di emulatori dell'IS degli x86, quelli che chiedevi, visto che mi sto attrezzando con macchine con architetture diverse dai soliti x86, dunque mi potrebbe fare comodo  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> ciao e grazie per aver risposto.
> 
> non so perche' ma ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco che sareste stati voi due a rispondere (e a dire il vero speravo in qualcosa da parte di fedeliallalinea...).

 

Il fatto che non mi sono mai preoccupato di questo visto che ho 

diverse macchine con processori diversi (ppc, sparc, mips, x86, mi 

manca giusto un alpha che non mi vogliono dare). Non sono 

potentissime ma per l'assemby che faccio io (a scopo sidattico) mi 

bastano. 

PS: ho cercato un po ma non ho trovato nulla.

----------

## cerri

E la mia ignoranza in materia è venuta fuori tutta uhauaahuah

----------

## babalinux

sono cosi' stanco di cercare...  :Sad: 

per adesso, con OS Finester2k, utilizzo la debug window di Delphi.

PRO:

 - fa vedere alcune belle cosine di quelle che mi servono;

CONTRO:

 - devo scrivere l'assembly all'interno dell'IDE Borland;

 - l'architettura della mia CPU non e' esattamente 80386 (PentiumIII);

 - resta da vedere se kylix fa lo stesso;

P.S.: fedeliallalinea mi spieghi come cavolo fai ad avere a disposizione tutte 'ste macchine (quanta invidia, fanno bene a non darti l'Alpha  :Wink: )...

ciao...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> P.S.: fedeliallalinea mi spieghi come cavolo fai ad avere a disposizione tutte 'ste macchine (quanta invidia, fanno bene a non darti l'Alpha )...

 

Basta tenere gli occhi e le orecchie aperti...   :Wink: 

Comunque l'alpha l'avro'   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## Benve

Sul marciapiede dietro la facoltà di chimica a bologna c'è un armadietto con sctitto sopra:

IBM RISC ....... (il modello non lo ricordo)

Dentro ha 6 dissipatori (quindi sotto ci dovrebbero essere 6 processori) Due schede di ram grandi come la mia scheda madre e tante belle cosette.

Sta li a marcire. Dai fedeliallalinea andiamo a rubarlo di notte.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sta li a marcire. Dai fedeliallalinea andiamo a rubarlo di notte. 

 

:sbav: Se mi aspettate vengo anch'io! 

/me in cerca di quante più architetture possibili

----------

## cerri

Io ho un C=64.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Sta li a marcire. Dai fedeliallalinea andiamo a rubarlo di notte. 

 

Ora siamo in tre il colpo si puo' fare...

----------

## Benve

lunedì vi posto il modello esatto

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

